# For Rob ~ Penny vs Jedi



## Torty Mom (Apr 4, 2011)

I can take all of you at one time, c'mon bring it on! Where is General Greivous? I want to eat him!





I knew they were all chicken, I will go get chicken Vader! 





This is baby Marley ~ hey dude look at this cool ride I just found in the grass, run Luke run.......





Almost forgot the credits! Brought to you by my son Evan who is 11


----------



## Robert (Apr 4, 2011)

Mary Anne:

LOVE these pics! Baby Marley hopping on the speeder bike is just awesome. 

Princess Leia is doing great and Yoda will be joining us in mid May. Once I get them outside on a regular basis, I'll have to try and do some shots like these. 

Thanks. Seeing this was a great pick me up!


----------



## coreyc (Apr 4, 2011)

That's great good post


----------



## Angi (Apr 4, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## Isa (Apr 4, 2011)

That is sooo cute


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 4, 2011)

Just want everyone to know, my son does not "Play with the babies" they were grazing right before bedtime and went over to see what he was doing. As part of their natural instincts I let them graze in the late afternoon as they would in the wild (my backyard ) outside of their baby enclosure. I being a MOM, took the photo opportunity!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 4, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## pdrobber (Apr 4, 2011)

may the torts be with you.


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahahaha why didn't I think of that!!


----------



## Robert (Apr 4, 2011)

pdrobber said:


> may the torts be with you.



Excellent....


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2011)

So nice to see people enjoying their tortoises.


----------



## armandoarturo (Apr 5, 2011)

This actually looks like tortoises are enjoying their people


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 5, 2011)

way too cute, love it....


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! I must admit, I never used to relax, now I sit in the backyard and watch everyone cruise around. It's very enjoyable. My son plays outside, it's great family time! My yard has never looked better!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 5, 2011)

I so know what you mean! I am forever chasing a little one on the brink of disaster, wiping noses, tying shoes and telling my 4 year old that what ever bug she is holding is just napping (like, forever she is so rough with little things). I cannot wait to just sit and watch life unfold naturally without the feeling of impending disaster! So it can happen , huh?!


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 5, 2011)

Erin, it takes a few years, but well worth it!! Enjoy every moment, soon you will miss those days of udder chaos!! I have a 21 daughter moved out, my son 18 is being wooed by a Marine Corp Staff Sargent, so that leaves the 11 year old at home to enjoy being an only child as he says!!! Now, in a few years I will be wondering where the grandbabies are! I am ready! I do miss the days of "really.......no one told me it was going to be like this!"


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 5, 2011)

That is really hard to imagine. When my eldest is 22 my youngest will be 11 so I will be right where you are one day


----------



## Paige Lewis (Apr 6, 2011)

Great photos and lovely torty!


----------

